# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Flatron W2452V-PF

## zannis67

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!

Έχω την παραπάνω οθόνη και πριν λιγες μέρες δεν άνοιγε καθόλου.

 Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές του power board, μόνο  τους μισούς του secondary (νομίζω των 5V), οι οποίοι είχαν φουσκώσει. Μετά από την αλλαγή ανοίγει κανονικά και μέσω hdmi βλέπω κανονικά. Παρατηρώ όμως πως από το κουμπί power δεν κλείνει  η οθόνη... Της τραβάω το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας αναγκαστικά. Δε δίνω πολλή σημασία...

Μετά από λίγη ώρα την ξανασυνδέω, το power λειτουργεί μεν αλλά η οθόνη δεν δείχνει κάτι, μόνο το μαύρο και κάνει σαν να ανάβει, δηλαδή έχω κατά κάποιον τρόπο ένα "φωτεινό" μάύρο. Επίσης ακούγεται ένα μικρό βούισμα πίσω...

Πιστεύω άλλαξα σωστά τους πυκνωτές, αν και δεν είχα το service manual (αν υπάρχει κάπου, είναι ευπρόσδεκτο...)
Υπάρχει καμμιά άλλη ιδέα/σκέψη μήπως;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vp74

Αν έχει frontek inverter board λογικά έχει πρόβλημα ένας από τους 3 Μ.Υ. Επειδή είναι κοντά τα καλώδια από τις λάμπες (ίσα ισα κουμπώνουν χωρίς περιθώρια για να βάλεις τη μια στη θέση της άλλης) πρώτα μέτρησε ωμικά τους Μ/Υ. Θα πρέπει να δεις γρήγορα που είναι πιο σκούρα η οθόνη σου (μια γραμμή από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη όσο η οθόνη παραμένει ανοικτή από προστασία) γιατί με ωμική μετρηση των Μ/Υ υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βγάλεις άκρη. Αν λοιπόν έχεις μια λαμπα η οποία δεν ανάβει σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο από τη μια άκρη της οθόνης σου στην άλλη, άλλαξε θέση στους μετασχηματιστές (σε 2 από τους 3 εκ των οποίων ο ένας είναι στο σημείο της λάμπας που δεν ανάβει) προσεκτικά και δες αν η γραμμή αυτή μεταφέρεται σε άλλο σημείο. Αν μεταφέρεται τότε είναι ο Μ/Υ αν όχι είναι η λάμπα.

ΕDIT: για αρχή μέτρησε όλες σου τις τάσεις για να αποκλείσεις το τροφοδοτικό (προς main και inverter)

----------


## zannis67

Σήμερα την ξεμόνταρα και ένωσα απλά τα κομμάτια σε ένα τραπέζι.
Άλλαξα και τους υπόλοιπους πυκνωτες του power board και τσέκαρα τους μετασχηματιστες.
Την άναψα και έπαιξε κανονικά μέσω hdmi και έκλεισε κανονικά από το κουμπί. Όταν κλείνει η οθόνη του λάπτοπ, μπαίνοντας σε εξοικονόμηση, σβήνει και η LG. Όταν όμως πατάω πλήκτρο και ανοίγει η οθόνη του λαπτοπ, δεν ανάβει η LG.

----------


## zannis67

Τελικά έφταιγαν οι πυκνωτές του display control board. Αλλάχτηκαν και όλα οκ!

----------

vp74 (30-10-15)

----------

